# Where do you think US Nationals 2010 should be held?



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey I wanted to make this thread early. I think that the US Nationals 2010 should be held on the east coast, possibly Manhattan, NY, or other major cities such as D.C., Boston, Massachusetts, or Providence, Rhode Island. This is because a lot of very fast cubers/very important and essential cubers are from the Northeast region, and would be able to attend the competition with less difficulty. Manhattan is also very urban, with many methods of transportation to help facilitate travel to the venue, including amtrak, MTA (Long island bus, Long island railroad, New York City subways), *path trains, and New Jersey transit*, especially for Bob. 

Twice, the US Nationals has been held in California. Other times, it has been held in other major cities like Chicago, and Atlanta. We should rotate the cities that this important competition is held in. Next year, it is the east coast's 'turn' to have the national championships. There are many cities to choose from, and I believe this is a valid point that should be taken into consideration.

Plus, I believe that having US Nationals on the (north)east coast would make it much easier for European and Canadian cubers to attend (less expensive flight rates, and shorter traveling distances).

Lastly, many of these cities have many tourist attractions, especially New York and D.C. A lot of people don't want to travel across the country or the world, and have little or nothing to do.

-Bobby d'Angelo & Paul Wagner


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 13, 2009)

From what I've heard, it's going to be in the Midwest.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 13, 2009)

The Midwest isn't bad, but I agree with Paul when he said he wants more diversity considering it has already been there (Chicago) once before. 

I'm in favor of D.C. honestly. I enjoy the area very much and used to live in Maryland as a kid so it would be nice to go back again. I went there shortly in my senior year of highschool but I'd definitely like to go anyway.

Plus, I still need to pay a visit to Adams Morgan. You know, considering my name is Adam Morgan and all.


----------



## joey (Aug 13, 2009)

Hold it somewhere in the United Kingdom.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmm, makes sense, lots of amazing UK cubers, public transit, and easy access for Europeans.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> The Midwest isn't bad, but I agree with Paul when he said he wants more diversity considering it has already been there (Chicago) once before.
> 
> I'm in favor of D.C. honestly. I enjoy the area very much and used to live in Maryland as a kid so it would be nice to go back again. I went there shortly in my senior year of highschool but I'd definitely like to go anyway.
> 
> Plus, I still need to pay a visit to Adams Morgan. You know, considering my name is Adam Morgan and all.



Yess, please be in D.C.

That would be very nice, my father works there, and by then, I'll have finished ZB.


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

joey said:


> Hold it somewhere in the United Kingdom.



:fp The US nationals held in the UK.




I think it should be in the North. Minnesota would be perfect!


----------



## Kian (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Hold it somewhere in the United Kingdom.
> ...



How could you possibly not understand that he was kidding?


----------



## joey (Aug 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


I wasn't kidding, I'd love for it to be held over there, back home.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > The Midwest isn't bad, but I agree with Paul when he said he wants more diversity considering it has already been there (Chicago) once before.
> ...



So we have 2, 3 if including the OP, for D.C. I'm kind of biased though, considering how much I love the area. I could walk around the National Mall every time I go up there and not get bored.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

It needs to be in the Midwest. Like it or not, Atlanta was the east coast stop. It also appeals to more people because it is not a cross country travel for anyone.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

I shouldnt be so cold.

But if you were to quantify midwest cubers times, and northeastern cubers times, as well as west coast cubers...

You would see that northeastern cubers outnumber and outclass midwesterners.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 13, 2009)

Naturally my vote is in the East Coast, preferably between Boston and DC. It isn't like my vote here matters, and yea, most people are obviously just going to vote for where they live.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think it *should* be held on the east coast, or the midwest, or even the west coast for that matter. In my opinion, US nationals *should* be held in the location that provides the best possible venue and organization capabilities at the time. I'm not saying that the east coast does not have this, but rather that holding it on the east coast because it's "our turn" is not a good reason to hold it here.

Rather than saying "please hold it on the east coast" why not say "Here is what I can contribute to it being held on the east coast?" That would go over much better with the WCA board in my opinion.

Chris


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I actually provided several examples the reason actually my cousin said "it's our turn" was because I suppose it would be a good thing to say.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with Chris. There is no point in having it in any city if the cubers living there cannot find a relatively cheap, large, and well-lit venue. If you think it should be held near you, suggesting a good venue would go a long way towards making that a possibility. As we've seen with this year's Nationals, many cubers are completely willing to fly all the way across the country, so I don't think location is much of an issue.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 13, 2009)

mark3 said:


> It needs to be in the Midwest. Like it or not, Atlanta was the east coast stop.



lol. You act like you are the main deciding vote in this. Like it or not, you aren't.

Anyway, I don't mind where it is held. Of course me being on the East, I would like it to be there, but where ever the cheapest/best venue with the most cubers should be chosen.


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

You could have it at the mall of America. That would get cubers some publicity.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

@Patrick:There's a lot of us east coast cubers.

And I noticed mark3 did that as well.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 13, 2009)

I would personally vote for D.C. Of course Pittsburgh would be my place of choice ha ha. But seriously D.C. is the nation's capital.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Well I actually provided several examples the reason actually my cousin said "it's our turn" was because I suppose it would be a good thing to say.



Below I list the most relevant reasons you listed as to why the competition should be held on the east coast.



Paul Wagner said:


> Manhattan is also very urban, with many methods of transportation to help facilitate travel to the venue, including amtrak, MTA (Long island bus, Long island railroad, New York City subways), *path trains, and New Jersey transit*, especially for Bob.



Here I agree with you that there are many urban centers in the Northeast, with ease of travel. You post hints at the fact that if the competition is held in this region that Bob will be doing all the work. Are you to help with this workload? Did you mention if you will be able to help with this workload? How do you think Bob will feel about being handed this responsibility without asking for it?



> Plus, I believe that having US Nationals on the (north)east coast would make it much easier for European and Canadian cubers to attend (less expensive flight rates, and shorter traveling distances).



I kind of agree with this, but how does this fact help make sure that the Nationals, in being held on the east coast, are organized 1) More easily or more efficiently, 2) in a good venue, 3) with a good organizational staff?

Are we to give the European cubers who come lots of responsibility for organizing the competition? I don't see how this facts improves the quality or capability of the east coast organizing the competition unless we dump the work on all the Europeans who show up.

-----------

I'm not trying to completely shoot down your idea, but from what I can tell there is no constructive information in your post as to how hosting the US Nationals on the east coast will improve the quality of organization, the capability to organize, finding a good venue, etc. to any of the necessities for running such a large competition.

This line that I wrote in my first post is still relevant:


> Rather than saying "please hold it on the east coast" why not say "Here is what I can contribute to it being held on the east coast?" That would go over much better with the WCA board in my opinion.




I don't feel you have shown how holding the competition on the east coast contributes to the quality of US Nationals 2010. More specificaly I don't feel the reasons you listed are convincing enough to the WCA board that US Nationals 2010 *should* be held on the east coast.

Now, having said that *how* can we improve those suggestions to convince the WCA board that holding the competition on the east coast would be a good idea? Let's think much more constructively.

Chris


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay Chris, you bring up some great points. But my opinion still stands on the Northeast and no I don't think we should put pressure on European cubers. But the reason why I said Bob was because he is awesome . 

But Chris the main reason I think we should have it on the East Coast in one of those cities is because it's very good for all of the attractions and seem like interesting places to have it.

I don't think having it on the East coast will make the competition run more smoothly just a little bit of a mix-up and easy to access. 

And don't get me wrong I know people are willing to fly across the Country to get there. I find it hard to explain but I think there are a lot of cubers in the North East and it's a very good and convenient place to have it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I agree with Chris. There is no point in having it in any city if the cubers living there cannot find a relatively cheap, large, and well-lit venue. If you think it should be held near you, suggesting a good venue would go a long way towards making that a possibility. As we've seen with this year's Nationals, many cubers are completely willing to fly all the way across the country, so I don't think location is much of an issue.



Agreed, you guys can throw out as many locations as you want, but you need people who are willing and capable of organizing such a large competition. Aside from Calteam, Bob Burton and Bryan Logan are really the only other big names in organization that come to mind. Of course Calteam would help with running the competition, but having an experienced local helps a lot with the organization.

You guys also need to remember that nothing any of you says will have any impact on the final decision, which ultimately belongs to Tyson.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Of course, I know it has no effect but strength in numbers


----------



## sam (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Of course, I know it has no effect but strength in numbers



shh.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 13, 2009)

I really feel like something sarcastic. 
But I'll restrain. After having Nats at my university, there's really not much reason to complain.

My top choice for Nationals next year would also be New York. It's a cool, Metropolitan area, with a reasonable cuber population. And since everyone likes to throw in a personal reason, I haven't been to New York in over 10 years.
The main issue with New York itself, apparently, is the high cost. Not just holding the competition and organization, but also the cost for the competitors.
Northeast is probably not out of the question, though.

Anyhow, even though I'll concede that your post is neatly written, I suggest trying even harder not to sound like someone whining for the competition in his backyard. In particular, demonstrate the support available to the organizers, and do your research –for example, Bob is in NJ, but who lives in New York? TYSON MAO. The single guy most with the most experience, with the most authority for deciding where Nationals is held.

(Don't make it sound like an "opinion" or "suggestion." It's a wish/request, but that doesn't mean it can't come true.)


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2009)

What about that REALLY big state in the south?


----------



## Kian (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is my take, for what it's worth.

I don't agree that it SHOULD be anywhere in particular. It should be in a place that is reasonably priced and has some cubers nearby that can help organize. This obviously limits the areas of the country it could be in to some extent, but it's not terrible prohibitive.

That being said, I do think it would be nice to have a decent rotation around areas where there are a lot of cubers. Though a number of cubers are willing to travel, some are not or cannot because of their age or their financial situation. With this in mind, the Northeast makes sense, because there are a great deal of cubers in the area and nationals have never been held anywhere near the northeast.

Organization is obviously a big concern when considering where to have nationals. I wouldn't dream of suggesting we put it anywhere or saying it should be anywhere, because that's silly, but I think that having Nationals in the Northeast would be reasonable.

As for placing too much on Bob, I don't think that would happen. I have spoken to Bob about whether Nationals might be held in the Northeast and he told me that he "expects them to be." Bob will not be asked to do it all on his own, either. There are many, many cubers in the area and many of us are competent and willing to help. I, for one, would be happy to do whatever I could. And there are quite a few others who Bob knows well that could help.

But, again, I don't think they SHOULD be anywhere specifically. They should be in a place that makes financial and logistical sense. I'll be at Nats 2010 no matter what and it doesn't really concern me where it is, but I think having it in one of the biggest "hotbeds" for cubing in the US would be great for American cubing.

Other than that, I hope everyone has a great time at Nats this weekend! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Kian, that was an amazing statement and it's all true. 

But I don't think Bob will/should do all the work!

I was just saying how awesome he is!


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > It needs to be in the Midwest. Like it or not, Atlanta was the east coast stop.
> ...



Trust me, I know I'm not the deciding vote. when your an average cuber and have spent only a couple months on this forum, no one cares even a little bit what you think. It had been mentioned before that Nationals seemed to be going in a rotation and everyone thought that 09 would be on the west coast before it was even announced. 

Also, there is no way it will be held anywhere within an eight mile drive or a 200+ plane ticket of me, so I don't much care. 

And I think 2010 should be held in the US Virgin Islands. It's scenic and there are probably a few here who could use the sun exposure.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> What about that REALLY big state in the south?



Alaska? Too many polar bears.

EDIT: On topic, I agree that Nats should be held in the Northeast, and I am one of those examples of why. Being a minor, my parents wouldn't let me go cross country alone, and didn't want to come with me for nats. I can't go this year. I don't mean to sound like a sob story, just my 2 cents. I am almost certain that by the time of nats, if it were held in the NE area, I would most certainly be able to go. IMO, NYC is out of the question due to reasons mentioned earlier (mainly cost). Perhaps somewhere in NJ or Boston?


----------



## blade740 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd like to note that the organization/judging team is mostly west-coast based. It is much cheaper to host a competition there. It was fairly costly for us to fly to Atlanta. An experienced team is important for a competition as large as nationals to run smoothly, and this will only be more true in the future. Atlanta was a less than favorable venue, and without the team we had, it would've been much worse than it was. This has to be considered in the cost.

That said, I think New York or DC would be great locations. I'd like to visit both. Tyson and Bob are nearby, and very capable. There are other east coast cubers who I'm sure are willing to help out.


----------



## Bob (Aug 13, 2009)

I feel popular.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > What about that REALLY big state in the south?
> ...



He said really big state in the south, not the biggest state in the united states. He's obviously referring to Texas and even though you're trying to be funny, it was just stupid.

Sorry, I had to stick up for Texas. 

Anyway, Texas isn't likely to hold US Nationals anytime soon. Maybe one day.. But until then, I'm willingly to travel.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd be willing to travel to Texas if we held nationals sometime other than the middle of summer. Atlanta was bad enough.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 13, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I'd be willing to travel to Texas if we held nationals sometime other than the middle of summer. Atlanta was bad enough.



North Texas in mid August is usually quite nice. The Dallas/Fort Worth area is a good example. 

But if you go further south during June-July.. It'z hotttttttttt. If you're not a Texan.


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> On topic, I agree that Nats should be held in the Northeast, and I am one of those examples of why. Being a minor, my parents wouldn't let me go cross country alone, and didn't want to come with me for nats. I can't go this year. I don't mean to sound like a sob story, just my 2 cents. I am almost certain that by the time of nats, if it were held in the NE area, I would most certainly be able to go. IMO, NYC is out of the question due to reasons mentioned earlier (mainly cost). Perhaps somewhere in NJ or Boston?



Sigh. Another "come hold a competition in my backyard!" whiner.

How is that supposed to be a good argument for choosing the location for a tournament? If we hold Nationals in the Northeast next year, there will be plenty of California cubers who will be making the exact same argument as you.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Alternate the location on a rotation basis?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

shelley said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > On topic, I agree that Nats should be held in the Northeast, and I am one of those examples of why. Being a minor, my parents wouldn't let me go cross country alone, and didn't want to come with me for nats. I can't go this year. I don't mean to sound like a sob story, just my 2 cents. I am almost certain that by the time of nats, if it were held in the NE area, I would most certainly be able to go. IMO, NYC is out of the question due to reasons mentioned earlier (mainly cost). Perhaps somewhere in NJ or Boston?
> ...


Two of the US Nat's were held in California.


Bob said:


> I feel popular.



You should because you're the best.



blade740 said:


> I'd like to note that the organization/judging team is mostly west-coast based. It is much cheaper to host a competition there. It was fairly costly for us to fly to Atlanta. An experienced team is important for a competition as large as nationals to run smoothly, and this will only be more true in the future. Atlanta was a less than favorable venue, and without the team we had, it would've been much worse than it was. This has to be considered in the cost.
> 
> That said, I think New York or DC would be great locations. I'd like to visit both. Tyson and Bob are nearby, and very capable. There are other east coast cubers who I'm sure are willing to help out.



I don't think that NYC is to out of the question because people think it's too expensive to host it there. But I disagree because I live right near there. It would be just as easy as anywhere else, just because it's the most popular city in the US doesn't mean it's impossible to do anything there (btw Gavin I'm talking to everyone not you) and it's a huge attraction and several reasons it should be held there.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2009)

TEXAS... :

Well the ice on the roads is bad in the winter...

Thanksgiving break school-wise for 2010? lol



Anthony said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



I intentionally edited my sig for it to be read after reading my post... it didn't work. XD


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

That's way to early to discuss and it isn't up to us.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> That's way too* early to discuss and it isn't up to us.



It is up to *US*.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > That's way too* early to discuss and it isn't up to us.
> ...



Fixed .


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...


PWNEDD SAUCE

Thanks Connor but sorry for this.


ConnorCuber said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Thanks Paul but sorry for this:


IamWEB said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > That's way too* early to discuss and it isn't up to us.
> ...



Also, neither one of you understood why i said US. Either that or Spongebob stole your laughbox.


----------



## Bob (Aug 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be willing to travel to Texas if we held nationals sometime other than the middle of summer. Atlanta was bad enough.
> ...



Disagree. Caltech Summer 2005. F*ck Dallas.


----------



## Deleted member 2222 (Aug 13, 2009)

shelley said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > On topic, I agree that Nats should be held in the Northeast, and I am one of those examples of why. Being a minor, my parents wouldn't let me go cross country alone, and didn't want to come with me for nats. I can't go this year. I don't mean to sound like a sob story, just my 2 cents. I am almost certain that by the time of nats, if it were held in the NE area, I would most certainly be able to go. IMO, NYC is out of the question due to reasons mentioned earlier (mainly cost). Perhaps somewhere in NJ or Boston?
> ...



As Paul mentioned, twice Nationals was held in California. We are not saying that we all need to have the competition in our backyard, we're saying that it would actually be beneficial to change it up next year. The Northeast region is home to many cubers that would be willing to help. Maybe some variety needs to be considered here.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



There we go. Let's not let that happen again Bob. 

Also, thanks to the Texas Speedcubing Club in 2008, Texas actually started having REAL competitions. We can change the weather.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 13, 2009)

I like how no one does the research themselves, just takes what he thinks and hears as fact. 
_Three_ US Nationals (all named "US Nationals") have been held in California. And don't tell me you weren't counting this year.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> You could have it at the mall of America. That would get cubers some publicity.



I've actually looked at this and it's not too bad. I think we could have a competition at MOA without it being Nationals and it would be pretty decent. However, in order to do this, we need to have strong support in the area for cubing. No one besides me wants to organize or even co-organize, and many people don't want to volunteer for scrambling/judging. You want a competition at MOA? Here's what would need to happen: Have a few competitions before to make sure we have the proper help and to also build up some funds. Once I can see that we can manage other competitions well, I will setup something at MOA.

Minnesota could have 4 competitions a year if other people were willing to help out.

My opinion? If it's going to be in the Midwest, I would suggest Indiana or Texas. 

But if you just look at the number of competitions and organizers, NE would be a good choice. You shouldn't just get Nationals handed to you, you should earn them. And I don't think Minnesota has.


----------



## Deleted member 2222 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> I like how no one does the research themselves, just takes what he thinks and hears as fact.
> _Three_ US Nationals (all named "US Nationals") have been held in California. And don't tell me you weren't counting this year.



Yes, I should've done the research. THRICE were nationals held in California.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would vote for D.C. There's a lot to do there. But I would be fine with any state. But I would prefer not to go to the west coast.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe in las vegas. There I'd a lot of hotels and a lot of things to do there


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 13, 2009)

DevenNadudvari said:


> Maybe in las vegas. There I'd a lot of hotels and a lot of *things* to do there



A bit harsh, don't you think? They are people too..
/sarcasm

In response to some people posting on here, I understand that I didn't really give reasons _why_ Nationals should be held in D.C. But to my defense, I've never organized a competition or even helped organize one so I don't think my research would be as thorough as some would like. 

However, I still feel that my opinion was somewhat better than others because I didn't choose a location in my backyard. I picked a place that a few others so far seemed to like, that has a high cubing population, and has other things to do after the competition is over. D.C. is a location that I would be willing to travel to if Nationals was held there and I think others would agree. Something tells me that D.C. sounds more appealing than Texas or Minnesota.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 13, 2009)

I personally would love NYC or DC or something. Something that I could actually get to lol.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 13, 2009)

If we're thinking midwest for Nationals, Detroit would be a great choice for a host, and I would be willing to do whatever you'd need to bring it here. It would make the US Nationals seem much more like a competition for all of North America (English speaking parts, at least) by attracting both American and Canadian cubers. The Motor City Open, held back in April, was completely dominated by the Canadians, so there would be no doubt that Detroit would be a great city for hosting the "NA Open." With the completely depressed state of Detroit, it makes it very cheap to fly/stay here as well.

I know I sound like a complete homer when saying this, and I realize venues in places like New York and DC would be much more fun than Detroit, I just thought I'd just throw out my idea. I'd be willing to help for next year's Nationals in any way I can provided that it is in the east somewhere.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2009)

If it were in Detroit, how does mid-late June sound as a date? 

Also, yes it would be easier for Canadians to compete too, but what about Southern US? Isn't it around 1200-1300 miles from South Files.
And poor Mexicans...

No that statement does NOT have a finish, it's an emotion. >_<


----------



## Edmund (Aug 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> If it were in Detroit, how does mid-late June sound as a date?
> 
> Also, yes it would be easier for Canadians to compete too, but what about Southern US? Isn't it around 1200-1300 miles from South Files.
> And poor Mexicans...
> ...



That is true what you said about the people in Southern U.S. and this is U.S. Nationals not the Canadian Open. I'm open to Canadians coming but I don't think we should really consider other countries when planning OUR nationals. They can come and compete and I'd say even win prizes but we should try to make it easy for people in the continental United States.


----------



## Me (Aug 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> From what I've heard, it's going to be in the Midwest.



Rumor has it the WCA is going to rent out the Gateway Arch in St. Louis and we'll have it up there!

Seriously though I agree with people about the nationals being in the midwest, one can only hope though. It's not all up to us there's a lot of factors that go into picking venue...

It could be in Hawaii for all we know.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 13, 2009)

Edmund said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > If it were in Detroit, how does mid-late June sound as a date?
> ...



Point taken, although I find it a little disappointing that Europe has it's own continental championship and not North America, which led me to the idea.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 13, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Agreed there. I think we all have to have our national tournaments but I don't think it would be bad if we had a continental tourney. That would be a good idea. And meeting all the new people would keep cubing interesting.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> On topic, I agree that Nats should be held in the Northeast, and I am one of those examples of why. Being a minor, my parents wouldn't let me go cross country alone, and didn't want to come with me for nats. I can't go this year. I don't mean to sound like a sob story, just my 2 cents. I am almost certain that by the time of nats, if it were held in the NE area, I would most certainly be able to go. IMO, NYC is out of the question due to reasons mentioned earlier (mainly cost). Perhaps somewhere in NJ or Boston?



For the record, cubers under the age of 18 only exist in the northeast part of the US, nowhere else.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > On topic, I agree that Nats should be held in the Northeast, and I am one of those examples of why. Being a minor, my parents wouldn't let me go cross country alone, and didn't want to come with me for nats. I can't go this year. I don't mean to sound like a sob story, just my 2 cents. I am almost certain that by the time of nats, if it were held in the NE area, I would most certainly be able to go. IMO, NYC is out of the question due to reasons mentioned earlier (mainly cost). Perhaps somewhere in NJ or Boston?
> ...


Very funny. What I am saying is that the cubers who are minors on the west coast have already had a shot a going to nats, while us here on the east coast haven't (this essentially applies to minors only).


----------



## Tortin (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Very funny. What I am saying is that the cubers who are minors on the *west coast have* already had a shot a going to nats, while us here on the* west coast haven't* (this essentially applies to minors only).



What?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Tortin said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Very funny. What I am saying is that the cubers who are minors on the *west coast have* already had a shot a going to nats, while us here on the* west coast haven't* (this essentially applies to minors only).
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Aww man, DC would have been a 30 minute drive for me .


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> If we're thinking midwest for Nationals, Detroit would be a great choice for a host, and I would be willing to do whatever you'd need to bring it here. It would make the US Nationals seem much more like a competition for all of North America (English speaking parts, at least) by attracting both American and Canadian cubers. The Motor City Open, held back in April, was completely dominated by the Canadians, so there would be no doubt that Detroit would be a great city for hosting the "NA Open." With the completely depressed state of Detroit, it makes it very cheap to fly/stay here as well.
> 
> I know I sound like a complete homer when saying this, and I realize venues in places like New York and DC would be much more fun than Detroit, I just thought I'd just throw out my idea. I'd be willing to help for next year's Nationals in any way I can provided that it is in the east somewhere.


A bunch of good examples that were all really helpful. Which helps put it into consideration that it should be held in the Mid-West. 

Of course, not my consideration because it isn't my decision.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > If we're thinking midwest for Nationals, Detroit would be a great choice for a host, and I would be willing to do whatever you'd need to bring it here. It would make the US Nationals seem much more like a competition for all of North America (English speaking parts, at least) by attracting both American and Canadian cubers. The Motor City Open, held back in April, was completely dominated by the Canadians, so there would be no doubt that Detroit would be a great city for hosting the "NA Open." With the completely depressed state of Detroit, it makes it very cheap to fly/stay here as well.
> ...




and one post that wasn't


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 13, 2009)

DC would be nice. I'm in favor for the midwest. Such as Cleveland, Indianapolis, Chicago, or St. Louis.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

That was even less helpful than my post. And I edited it with more detail.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Poll Added.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



There are several EC minors going to nationals this year.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

This poll is pointless, everyone will vote for what is closest to them, not what is best.

My campaign for US Virgin Islands 2010 is still on.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 13, 2009)

Age has not been an issue for me since I was ~12. No matter how old you are, cost/time of transportation/living is most important.
DC would be nice for selfish reasons.

Virgin Islands is just stupid. 
1. Who is there?
2. Who can afford going there?


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Age has not been an issue for me since I was ~12. No matter how old you are, cost/time of transportation/living is most important.
> DC would be nice for selfish reasons.
> 
> Virgin Islands is just stupid.
> ...



It's just a teensy bit of a joke. Where are sarcasm tags when you need them.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

mark3 said:


> This poll is pointless, everyone will vote for what is closest to them, not what is best.
> 
> My campaign for US Virgin Islands 2010 is still on.


WRONG, Vulosity voted for West Coast and he lives in Florida I believe.



Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...


That's a very good point, Ethan. So Jcuber please don't use the minor point anymore.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > This poll is pointless, everyone will vote for what is closest to them, not what is best.
> ...



I voted for West Coast because I'll be in California for the whole summer next year. If Nats would be held in the west coast again next year, it'll most likely be in California.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > mark3 said:
> ...



Pwnage. I love two win threads at the same time.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...


I don't understand you sometimes. 

And I'm sorry but I don't remember Vulosity telling me other than that time he's going to be in California all summer. 

So I think we should have it anywhere but the West Coast this next year, but my vote is Northeast.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...


How many WC minors are going to nats this year?


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...



What don't you understand. I just like pointing out the hypocracy in situations. There are two threads that are blowing up over things that are pointless. Just let Tyson decide where he wants to go.

Truth be told, I couldn't care less where they are next year because I will be 18 and can do whatever I want.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe we should have a cuber who definitely isn't going to the US nats 2010 consider all the options and decide based on the facts, not his/her ease of getting there.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Maybe we should have a cuber who definitely isn't going to the US nats 2010 consider all the options and decide based on the facts, not his/her ease of getting there.



Or we could just let Tyson decide like all of the other times. It's worked out well so far.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ooh, I'm not going to Nationals in 2010. Should I choose a location and tell Tyson to hold one there or should I just tell you so you can tell him?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 13, 2009)

I hereby change my vote to the US Naval Base in Yokosuka, Japan. It fit's all the requirements, mainly the one where it needs to be in the US.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I hereby change my vote to the US Naval Base in Yokosuka, Japan. It fit's all the requirements, mainly the one where it needs to be in the US.



I change my suport for US Virgin Islands and throw it behind this. Best idea yet.

Please add it to the poll.


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

How far east is north east. If it's like North Dakota-ish then leave my vote as is. if it's like washington then change my vote to mid-west.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I hereby change my vote to the US Naval Base in Yokosuka, Japan. It fit's all the requirements, mainly the one where it needs to be in the US.



+1


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 13, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I hereby change my vote to the US Naval Base in Yokosuka, Japan. It fit's all the requirements, mainly the one where it needs to be in the US.
> ...


Oh yeah


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> How far east is north east. If it's like North Dakota-ish then leave my vote as is. if it's like washington then change my vote to mid-west.



:fp

ND is definitely not North east; either are Washington state(north west) or Washington DC (east). North east would be about from New Jersey to Maine.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> How far east is north east. If it's like North Dakota-ish then leave my vote as is. if it's like washington then change my vote to mid-west.



Please take a look at a map of the United States. :fp


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> How far east is north east. If it's like North Dakota-ish then leave my vote as is. if it's like washington then change my vote to mid-west.


Logan, northeast is the New England area (Massachusetts, Vermont, New Hampshire, Connecticut) etc.


----------



## Kian (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> How far east is north east. If it's like North Dakota-ish then leave my vote as is. if it's like washington then change my vote to mid-west.



We have a new winner for dumbest post of the year. Fact.


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > How far east is north east. If it's like North Dakota-ish then leave my vote as is. if it's like washington then change my vote to mid-west.
> ...


HAHA, yeah! How could northeast be ND, ND is NORTH.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> How far east is north east. If it's like North Dakota-ish then leave my vote as is. if it's like washington then change my vote to mid-west.


Well I'm not sure if you noticed this. I'm willing to go to Nationals in the West as long as it is in New York.


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 13, 2009)

I know this is a dumb question, but how do I create a new thread?


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

sorry I thought it said Northwest.

I change my vote to Mid-West.




TheCubeSolve said:


> I know this is a dumb question, but how do I create a new thread?




Does this one beat my post?


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> sorry I thought it said Northwest.
> 
> I change my vote to Mid-West.
> 
> ...


No it doesn't. I just joined the forums two days ago. I am not familiar with everything. At least I know where the northeast of our *COUNTRY* is.


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2009)

TheCubeSolve said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > sorry I thought it said Northwest.
> ...



Two days and you still haven't figured out how to create a new thread? This is a forum, not rocket science.


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't go on the forums every second of the day. Just please let me know so I won't ask more dumb questions.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm in favor of DC!


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 13, 2009)

Never mind, I got it.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 13, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I'm in favor of DC!


I second that.


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 14, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> I'd prefer east coast.


Thanks wrbcube4 for actually taking the time to help! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 14, 2009)

TheCubeSolve said:


> wrbcube4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd prefer east coast.
> ...


Your welcome.
I deleted my first post cause I saw you already got it. That was just for anyone who didn't understand that.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 14, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> The Motor City Open, held back in April, was completely dominated by the Canadians



there were a lot of kids from Ohio too


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > The Motor City Open, held back in April, was completely dominated by the Canadians
> ...



In terms of the winners, Canadians dominated, that's what I was implying.



shelley said:


> TheCubeSolve said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



If only every new member wouldn't figure out where the new topic button is.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

i would vote for ny. easy for europeans to get there, and although i've already been there and would like to visit somewhere else in the us, it would be a relatively cheap place for me to get to.


----------



## Schvetlana (Aug 14, 2009)

In the midwest definately!!!!


----------



## Kian (Aug 14, 2009)

Schvetlana said:


> In the midwest definately!!!!



As long as you don't definitely think if you should be there. I'm happy you're flexible.


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

The South would be nice, having competitions here also would be nice


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 14, 2009)

skarian said:


> The South would be nice, having competitions here also would be nice



It gets quite hot in the south during the summer. All the more reason for north-east.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 14, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> skarian said:
> 
> 
> > The South would be nice, having competitions here also would be nice
> ...



+1

I think Connecticut would be great. You could rent out the Connecticut Convention center, and have it there. Connecticut is easy to get to from the rest of NE, and the Convention center would be a great venue. You could fly into Bradley, Boston, New York, I think this has potential.

Edit: Here's the link for the center, http://www.ctconventions.com/index.php


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 14, 2009)

+10 for having back-up!


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

the south isnt that hot i know i live in south texas, its good conditions, it also rains alot in houston, so...plus the heat in good for lube


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am voting for detroit, not just because it's a neighboring state of mine, but because it's pretty much the center of the U.S. , it's relatively cheap (definitely cheaper than NY.), and it doesn't get that hot in august the average temperature July-August is 71.

While it obviously doesn't have as much to do as NY or DC, it is the optimal place for people who would just be going for the tournament because of the points I made before.


----------



## brunson (Aug 14, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> I am voting for detroit, not just because it's a neighboring state of mine, but because it's pretty much the center of the U.S.


Read a map lately?

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...,-98.58161&sspn=0.010809,0.018389&ie=UTF8&z=6

Denver's nice that time of year.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 14, 2009)

brunson said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > I am voting for detroit, not just because it's a neighboring state of mine, but because it's pretty much the center of the U.S.
> ...


He should have used the search function!


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 14, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrok215 said:
> ...



Maybe he meant "center" in terms of population, but I still don't think that Detroit would be the center anyway. >.>


----------



## mark3 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> I am voting for detroit, not just because it's a neighboring state of mine, but because it's pretty much the center of the U.S. , it's relatively cheap (definitely cheaper than NY.), and it doesn't get that hot in august the average temperature July-August is 71.



Well then I vote for Lebanon, Kansas. I would assume it would be VERY cheap and it is directly in the center of the US.


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> I am voting for *detroit*, not just because it's a neighboring *state* of mine, but because it's pretty much the center of the U.S. , it's relatively cheap (definitely cheaper than NY.), and it doesn't get that hot in august the average temperature July-August is 71.
> 
> While it obviously doesn't have as much to do as NY or DC, it is the optimal place for people who would just be going for the tournament because of the points I made before.



Man I'm way behind! when did Detroit become a state? [/sarcasm]



EDIT: I vote for anywhere in the center (or mid-north) of the united states.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nashville for sure!


----------



## brunson (Aug 15, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > brunson said:
> ...


This is actually a really interesting page:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_center_of_United_States_population

It shows how the center of population has moved since the late 1700s.

Looks like Kansas City, MO is pretty much right between the geographic and population centers of the US. I vote KC. (Or Denver)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 15, 2009)

brunson said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...


hmm..that is actually pretty interesting.
If only we had some means of knowing where all of the cubers are...

Brunson. I have an idea for you, since you seem to have fun with this sort of stuff.

Get the coordinates of every US competition held so far, as well as the 'population' of cubers at said competitions. Use this data to find out where people are most likely to be able to go.


----------



## brunson (Aug 15, 2009)

I was thinking of something along those same lines. Find where every US cuber lives, weight them by best average, number of competitions attended and number of US nationals attended. Use that to create a weighted mean of the center of the US cubing community. 

Don't have me do it, because I'm pretty sure I could play with the weighting algorithm until the answer ended up being Denver.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 15, 2009)

brunson said:


> I was thinking of something along those same lines. Find where every US cuber lives, weight them by best average, number of competitions attended and number of US nationals attended. Use that to create a weighted mean of the center of the US cubing community.
> 
> Don't have me do it, because I'm pretty sure I could play with the weighting algorithm until the answer ended up being Denver.


I'm pretty sure that we can't find out where everyone lives, let alone the people on these forums, which is why I was thinking that my previous idea could actually be plausible.
I understand where you're coming from, though. I just think that mine is *slightly* more plausible.

Hmm...who could we get to do this?


----------



## brunson (Aug 15, 2009)

I can certainly get the numbers of cubers at each event and the datadump has the lat/log of each of the venues. I can't to it tonight, maybe I'll play with it later.


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2009)

brunson said:


> I can certainly get the numbers of cubers at each event and the datadump has the lat/log of each of the venues. I can't to it tonight, maybe I'll play with it later.


My wife is obsessed with finishing the Twilight series , so that left me some time to dink with the data this morning. 

Last night my thought was that some places have a *lot* of competitions, like 4 a year and that would give them an unfair advantage in weighting. But then I thought about it some more and came to the conclusion that if I'm weighting based on attendees, then what I'm really doing is giving every participant in any comp a "vote" for that location. Thinking of it like that I was able to convince myself that it really was okay. If they can get people to show up four times a year, then more power to them.

I also thought about grouping it by city, but since each venue had its own lat/lon it would have simply been more work for almost no difference in the result. So here are the counts of attendees by competition:


```
mysql> select competitionId,
    ->        count(0) attendees, 
    ->        latitude, longitude
    -> from competition as c
    -> join ( select personId, competitionId
    ->        from result
    ->        group by personId, competitionId 
    ->      ) as r 
    ->      on r.competitionId = c.id
    -> where  year in ( 2008, 2009 ) 
    ->        and c.countryId = 'USA'
    -> group by competitionId;
+-------------------------------+-----------+----------+------------+
| competitionId                 | attendees | latitude | longitude  |
+-------------------------------+-----------+----------+------------+
| ArmonkSpring2008              |        35 | 41119199 |  -73708530 | 
| AuroraSummer2009              |        29 | 39719735 | -104803019 | 
| AustinOpen2008                |        24 | 30284073 |  -97731905 | 
| AustinSpring2009              |        38 | 30289088 |  -97741523 | 
| BerkeleyFall2008              |        63 | 37870736 | -122279811 | 
| BerkeleySpring2008            |        56 | 37872397 | -122266230 | 
| BerkeleySpring2009            |        60 | 37870736 | -122279811 | 
| BerkeleySummer2009            |        48 | 37870736 | -122279811 | 
| BigCubesSummer2009            |        27 | 40554452 |  -75535410 | 
| Boulder2008                   |        30 | 40005171 | -105266394 | 
| CaltechFall2008               |        80 | 34137855 | -118126316 | 
| CaptainsCove2008              |        26 | 41158319 |  -73212500 | 
| CaptainsCove2009              |        30 | 41158319 |  -73212500 | 
| CarnegieMellonFall2008        |        37 | 40444579 |  -79942892 | 
| CarnegieMellonSpring2009      |        48 | 40444579 |  -79942892 | 
| ChattahoocheeSpring2008       |        37 | 34047987 |  -84207763 | 
| ChattahoocheeSpring2009       |        31 | 34047987 |  -84207763 | 
| CincinnatiSpringOpen2008      |        37 | 39109808 |  -84532175 | 
| CincinnatiSummerOpen2008      |        36 | 39230058 |  -84374303 | 
| CornellSpring2008             |        30 | 42447576 |  -76476089 | 
| CumberlandValley2009          |        28 | 40237847 |  -77061025 | 
| DallasOpen2009                |        29 | 32775927 |  -96809374 | 
| DaVinciScience2008            |        40 | 40579993 |  -75521548 | 
| DecaturOpen2008               |        18 | 33774101 |  -84293943 | 
| DenverOpen2008                |        41 | 39677004 | -104962367 | 
| DenverOpen2009                |        39 | 39750859 | -105222399 | 
| DiscoveryScience10thAnniv2008 |        57 | 33769876 | -117867482 | 
| DiscoveryScience2008          |        57 | 33770350 | -117867940 | 
| DiscoveryScience2009          |        56 | 33769876 | -117867482 | 
| DrexelFall2008                |        42 | 39962947 |  -75248970 | 
| DrexelWinter2009              |        34 | 39962947 |  -75248970 | 
| EPGYCaliforniaOpen2008        |        58 | 37431985 | -122171071 | 
| EPGYStanfordWinter2009        |        68 | 37424487 | -122161587 | 
| FortLeeWinter2009             |        59 | 40855021 |  -73972934 | 
| HorizonsOpen2009              |        31 | 33761004 |  -84324794 | 
| IndianaSummerOpen2009         |        47 | 39960457 |  -86015178 | 
| IndianaWinterOpen2008         |        28 | 39166546 |  -86531051 | 
| KearnyKardinal2008            |        34 | 40757562 |  -74156599 | 
| LexingtonFallOpen2008         |        28 | 37998277 |  -84442605 | 
| MinnesotaOpen2008             |        27 | 44046425 |  -92496188 | 
| MinnesotaOpen2009             |        36 | 44046425 |  -92496188 | 
| MissouriOpen2009              |        19 | 39252796 |  -94607185 | 
| MotorCityOpen2009             |        47 | 42443118 |  -82906915 | 
| NewarkOpen2008                |        64 | 40744155 |  -74170336 | 
| NewarkWinter2009              |        94 | 40744155 |  -74170336 | 
| OhioOpen2009                  |        57 | 40005158 |  -83015403 | 
| PrincetonOpen2008             |        86 | 40348213 |  -74669214 | 
| SafeHaven2009                 |        49 | 41322143 |  -74803570 | 
| SanDiegoOpen2008              |        52 | 32730860 | -117146984 | 
| SanDiegoOpen2009              |        40 | 32730860 | -117146984 | 
| SanDiegoScience2009           |        18 | 32731458 | -117149877 | 
| SanFranciscoOpen2009          |       150 | 37804209 | -122448166 | 
| StetsonSpring2008             |        21 | 29034476 |  -81302825 | 
| TwinCities2009                |        47 | 44984628 |  -93294123 | 
| UCSD2008                      |        48 | 32864674 | -117238137 | 
| UCSDSummer2008                |        43 | 32875104 | -117239784 | 
| UPennSpring2009               |        41 | 39952635 |  -75190719 | 
| USOpen2008                    |       104 | 33752325 |  -84389803 | 
| UtahOpen2008                  |        26 | 40771537 | -111836886 | 
| UtahOpen2009                  |        29 | 40767020 | -111847995 | 
| VirginiaOpen2008              |        27 | 37270323 |  -76714836 | 
| WashingtonDCOpen2008          |        51 | 38818691 |  -77168125 | 
| WestchesterFall2008           |        60 | 41077005 |  -73788968 | 
| WisconsinOpen2008             |        19 | 43157494 |  -87909888 | 
+-------------------------------+-----------+----------+------------+
64 rows in set (0.46 sec)
```
Then it was simply a matter of treating it like a center of mass problem and averaging the lat/lon of every attendee:


```
mysql> select sum( latitude * attendees )/sum(attendees)/1000000 as lat, 
    ->        sum( longitude * attendees )/sum(attendees)/1000000 as lon
    -> from ( select competitionId,
    ->               count(0) attendees, 
    ->               latitude, longitude
    ->        from competition as c
    ->        join( select personId, competitionId
    ->              from result
    ->              group by personId, competitionId 
    ->            ) as r 
    ->            on r.competitionId = c.id
    ->        where  year in ( 2008, 2009 ) 
    ->               and c.countryId = 'USA'
    ->        group by competitionId
    -> ) as comps;
+-------------+--------------+
| lat         | lon          |
+-------------+--------------+
|  38.06346368 | -95.66539705 |
+-------------+--------------+
1 row in set (0.05 sec)
```
It's actually a pretty surprising result. 

They're only about 250 miles apart. http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=%2B37%C2%B0+41%27+49.15%22,+-91%C2%B0+48%27+34.44%22+(37.696987,+-91.809567)&daddr=38.06346368,+-95.66539705&hl=en&geocode=Fdo1PwId4RiH-g%3BFWjNRAIdC0NM-g&mra=ls&dirflg=w&sll=38.175592,-92.515869&sspn=1.349433,2.353821&ie=UTF8&ll=38.414862,-93.927612&spn=2.689873,4.707642&z=8

Edit: Fixed the attendees sum, but I'm not doing the center calculation correctly.
Edit2: Or am I? It's hard derive formulas and run shepherd on a bunch of four year olds at the same time...
Edit3: Fixed the final lat/lon.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 16, 2009)

How did you get your number of attendees? There definitely wasn't over 100 people at big cubes summer 09, even if you include the parents/siblings. Or... are you counting by people or events participated?


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2009)

You are correct, I was counting each result rather than each person... I changed that calculation, but I'm still convincing myself I'm doing the mean calculation correctly.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

so, what's your final answer?


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> so, what's your final answer?


I think I'm going with 38.06346368N, -95.66539705W, Regis. Final answer.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

brunson said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > so, what's your final answer?
> ...


woot woot. Any cubers to find a venue there?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 18, 2009)

brunson said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > so, what's your final answer?
> ...



Really? You don't want to exclude the US Open 2008 from the list? Seems like that would skew the results back to itself....


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



I didn't even understand the sarcasm when he said to hold it in the UK. :fp


----------



## brunson (Aug 18, 2009)

Bryan said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



38.22668116, -96.09228521

It only moved it about 30 miles.


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 18, 2009)

Just south of the US/Saskatchewan border. Or just north of it XD... So I can actually go!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 18, 2009)

brunson said:


> I was thinking of something along those same lines. Find where every US cuber lives, weight them by best average, number of competitions attended and number of US nationals attended. Use that to create a weighted mean of the center of the US cubing community.
> 
> Don't have me do it, because I'm pretty sure I could play with the weighting algorithm until the answer ended up being Denver.



Uh-oh, most of my competitions were in China and I attended three US Nationals, with a best (3x3x3) average of 12.26.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 19, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Just south of the US/Saskatchewan border. Or just north of it XD... So I can actually go!



Actually, if you can guarantee enough people, I'll hold a competition over there.

As for the "center" of the cubing population, that doesn't really matter too much. It's probably cheaper to fly from CA to NY than it is to fly from CA to KS or MO.

On a side note, the center of the registered CubingUSA people is in Illinois. Of course, this is skewed by the fact that account registration has been tied to competition registration in MN, IN, and MO.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 19, 2009)

Boston, it would make a great first comp for me!


----------



## zster007 (Aug 19, 2009)

Anywhere east of Illinois and north of Virginia would be nice.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 19, 2009)

A National Event in Colorado would be so awesome

we had the democratic national convention here, so the press would jump all over that


----------



## Edmund (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh great a good opportunity for the press to screw up cubing. But they wouldn't jump "all over" it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 19, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> we had the democratic national convention here, so the press would jump all over that



wat.

President > Cubing. At least to everyone except you apparently.


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2009)

I would like to offer a free slap in the face to the next person to suggest holding it somewhere that has no organization team, unless they're paying for the flights of that team.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 19, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> A National Event in Colorado would be so awesome
> 
> we had the democratic national convention here, so the press would jump all over that


US Nationals 2009 was the first US competition with a press release. No media responded to it.

(Yes, I will try harder next time, since I know what I'm doing. But still, nobody went "Hey, Rubik's Cube Nationals! We HAVE to cover that.")


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 19, 2009)

Bob said:


> I would like to offer a free slap in the face to the next person to suggest holding it somewhere that has no organization team, unless they're paying for the flights of that team.


Agreed. A lot of helpful cubers live in our awesome area though Bob, right?


----------



## shelley (Aug 19, 2009)

Does "helpful" mean "okay, I'll help you guys judge for a round or two" or "okay, I'm committed to working the tournament for three days"? There's a difference.


----------



## Rama (Aug 19, 2009)

I think US Nationals 2010 should be held in The Hague, The Netherlands at the US Embassy.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 19, 2009)

Rama said:


> I think US Nationals 2010 should be held in The Hague, The Netherlands at the US Embassy.


+1


----------



## mstrlunx (Aug 19, 2009)

how about orlando florida???? disney and a hugeee convention center that can be used!!also there is universal and islands of adventure you cant go wrong with beachs too!


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2009)

shelley said:


> Does "helpful" mean "okay, I'll help you guys judge for a round or two" or "okay, I'm committed to working the tournament for three days"? There's a difference.



I can assure you that there are a number of cubers in the the area that are the latter of the two. I'm sure Bob would attest. That is not true for most areas of the country, for sure, but the NYC area has a great deal of people that are competent and willing to help, I'm sure.

On the rest of the thread though, it's really not helpful for nearly every poster to post "have it in ::enter hometown::". Nobody is going to take you seriously, just stop.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 19, 2009)

So why not hold it at the Connecticut convention center?


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2009)

mstrlunx said:


> how about orlando florida???? disney and a hugeee convention center that can be used!!also there is universal and islands of adventure you cant go wrong with beachs too!



::SLAP::


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 19, 2009)

mstrlunx said:


> how about orlando florida???? disney and a hugeee convention center that can be used!!also there is universal and islands of adventure you cant go wrong with beachs too!


Do you have any idea how much that would cost, to rent places of a major theme park that gets millions of visitors each year?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 19, 2009)

shelley said:


> Does "helpful" mean "okay, I'll help you guys judge for a round or two" or "okay, I'm committed to working the tournament for three days"? There's a difference.



Yup...like the kid at Nationals that was judging. I was running and put a cube down in front of him, and the competitor sits down. The kid was playing with a 3x3x4 and didn't look up. I pick up the cube and tap it on the table a few times, still doesn't pay attention. Ian comes over and judges the person. I think the kid judged one other person after that. As soon as they were done, the kid jumps off the front of the stage and runs away, leaving an open station during a relatively busy time.

And for the people suggesting convention centers, almost everywhere has a convention center that could handle Nationals. With enough money, the organizers can get any place. If someone was able to secure a convention center for free, that would be something of interest.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 19, 2009)

Kian said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Does "helpful" mean "okay, I'll help you guys judge for a round or two" or "okay, I'm committed to working the tournament for three days"? There's a difference.
> ...



There are a number of such cubers in our area, but I'm sure that that number is not big enough to run Nationals. Most people who end up helping out in our area usually fall into the first category.


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



And those who fall into the second category usually compete in everything.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2009)

Bob. If we do have it in this area, I do believe that we could do this. I know that a lot of people have successfully hosted a competition around here, and that we, as Kian said, have quite a collaboration of competent people that could help with this. I, for one, would be willing to help.
'Help,' in this case, meaning *actually* help, not just judging a few people.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Bob. If we do have it in this area, I do believe that we could do this. I know that a lot of people have successfully hosted a competition around here, and that we, as Kian said, have quite a collaboration of competent people that could help with this. I, for one, would be willing to help.
> 'Help,' in this case, meaning *actually* help, not just judging a few people.



I haven't organized a competition or such but I'm willing to do whatever is needed here. I understand that i'm not as experienced as most people (Bob, Dan, even Stachu) however I am willing to work hard in order to help out.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 20, 2009)

Might as well put in my 2 cents.

I can get almost any general classroom or meeting room at OSU for free. See for yourself what I mean by that: http://classroom.osu.edu/classroom_search/search.php

This includes space in the new student union, which is under construction, and should be done in 2010. Mmm?
http://ohiounion.osu.edu/new/floorplans.aspx
http://ohiounion.osu.edu/development/project.asp
Mmmm indeed... some of the restaurants are supposed to serve breakfast 24 hours a day.

I won't pretend we have as many people as California who are willing and ready to help and help organize, but we do have a fair number. The Columbus airport is cheap enough to fly into, and if the competition was held before the school year ended, there are even free shuttles to/from the airport. Otherwise you have to pay $2 to take the city bus. I might as well throw in that there is a lot of nearby crap within walking distance.

Another big thing: OSU could potentially provide up to $3k in funding if we were careful about it, and the decision made early enough.


----------



## Blurt (Nov 28, 2009)

joey said:


> Hold it somewhere in the United Kingdom.



Its called is "US" nationals lol


----------



## Weston (Nov 28, 2009)

Blurt said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Hold it somewhere in the United Kingdom.
> ...



Orly


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> Blurt said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


I vote UK also.


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > Blurt said:
> ...


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

Blurt said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Hold it somewhere in the United Kingdom.
> ...



That would constitute a completely unnecessary bump.


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 28, 2009)

Nats should totally be held in St Louis


----------

